# No...I didn't buy an iPad for Christmas



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Surprise surprise...Why didn't I buy one?
Could it be that I wanted 2 camera's on my iPad?

Could it be I wanted a smaller iPad?
Something around the size of a Samsung Galaxy?

Could be...
Apple are you listening?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

dolawren said:


> Apple are you listening?


I hope not. I don't want any of those things. A retina display and smaller bezel is all I want.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

kloan said:


> I hope not. I don't want any of those things. A retina display and smaller bezel is all I want.


By the time Apple gets around to making a smaller iPad,
It'll be half the price of the original iPad with twice the hard drive storage.

It's coming, Just wished it was today and not in the tomorrow land.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Most reviews I've seen suggest that the Galaxy Tab screen is too small and cramped. If you are going small go for an iPhone 4 or one of the monster sized Android phones. If you are going for larger, iPad is still the one to beat from both an OS (truly optimized for "tablet" use) and screen. While there are a couple that are larger, it's overkill and they just feel to big and unwieldy.

I'm with you on the camera front though. It would be way easier for me to video chat with family from my iPad that from my computer. I've never been happy with the microphone placement combined with the speakers on my MBP.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

dolawren said:


> By the time Apple gets around to making a smaller iPad,
> It'll be half the price of the original iPad with twice the hard drive storage.
> 
> It's coming, Just wished it was today and not in the tomorrow land.


None of the iPads have any HARD DISK storage, an probably never will. Flash storage capacity will go up as cost goes down.

I also sincerely doubt that Apple will make a smaller sized iPad. As Steve Jobs puts it "It's dead on Arrival". Too small for book reading, too big to be truly portable.

I don't believe that the iPad will be getting two cameras. I only see a front facing one for Facetime. Its a pretty sizable object to be waving around to try to take pictures with. I can see either a USB port, an SD card reader, or even both.

Kostas


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

kkritsilas said:


> I also sincerely doubt that Apple will make a smaller sized iPad. As Steve Jobs puts it "It's dead on Arrival". Too small for book reading, too big to be truly portable.


Tell that to the million + Galaxy Tabs sold in the first month, not to mention all the Kindles and other dedicated ebook readers that max out about 7". 

I do hope Steve flipflops just like he did on the "apple will never be in the cell phone market" thing. A galaxy Tab size iPad would be perfect for me, *especially* if it was voice capable (yes, I do want a "big iphone") since I use speaker or bluetooth for everything now.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

kloan said:


> I hope not. I don't want any of those things. A retina display and smaller bezel is all I want.


You need the bezel width to give you something to grip. 

Right now I am using my iPad while laying in bed and it is sitting on my chest. Without the thick bezel the lower edge would be hidden in the blankets.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

pcronin said:


> Tell that to the million + Galaxy Tabs sold in the first month, not to mention all the Kindles and other dedicated ebook readers that max out about 7".
> 
> I do hope Steve flipflops just like he did on the "apple will never be in the cell phone market" thing. A galaxy Tab size iPad would be perfect for me, *especially* if it was voice capable (yes, I do want a "big iphone") since I use speaker or bluetooth for everything now.


indeed. I was standing at the booth some time ago before the tab was released, and everyone around after having handled the ipad all loved the slightly smaller form of the tab.

I do think it's a matter of opinion and to assume one is 'deader' than the other is pure nonsense.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Well I, for one, certainly see the iPad in the 7 inch scale .... too many competitors out there eating at that market. After playing with the iPad, I wish they would go the other way ... making it a bit larger. I find the touch screen keyboard a bit too small for me and I would have to use a kb. If it was in the 13 in screen size I wouldn't need an extra device to carry around. I think 3 inches larger isn't as impractical as a 7 inch. I think someone mentioned in a prior thread that they thought the 7 inch would be too cumbersome to carry around in a pocket or such [ they way one might with an iPhone or a Touch ]


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Retina display ain't happening soon. Currently iOS is set up to do integer multiples of the existing displays. Nobody makes a 2048x1536 10" display right now, and if they did, the video card required to drive it would eat up the iPad's battery in no time.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Not sure why anyone would want one camera let alone two? Plenty of friends have facetime ready devices, and none of them use it. To use the ipad as a regular camera is just ridiculous. I do however see a market for a smaller ipad. The popularity of the smaller Macbook Air should be a sign to Steve. I know he said they wouldn't do it, but one sentence will change that...

"We found a way to make it work"


----------



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

dolawren said:


> Surprise surprise...Why didn't I buy one?
> Could it be that I wanted 2 camera's on my iPad?
> 
> Could it be I wanted a smaller iPad?
> ...


... let me guess: you're one of the more "experienced" purchasers. Been burnt too many times in the past by technology. 

Experience has taught you that it's better to wait for the fourth or even fifth generation of a product before you plunk down your hard-earned loonies.

IOW, let the _other_ suckers be the guinea pigs on which manufacturers work out their buggy hardware / software, while the suck... *ahem*, "customers" get nickled and dimed to death buying "upgrades", (soon-to-be-obsolete) perihpherals, etc.:greedy:

In short: "U R YY"!!! [You are too wise]

LMAO!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

luigino said:


> ... let me guess: you're one of the more "experienced" purchasers. Been burnt too many times in the past by technology.
> 
> Experience has taught you that it's better to wait for the fourth or even fifth generation of a product before you plunk down your hard-earned loonies.
> 
> ...


Believe me...It'll never be good enough for me,
The Kindle is a gift, I would have bought an eReader from Sony if I really wanted one.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

dolawren said:


> Believe me...It'll never be good enough for me,
> The Kindle is a gift, I would have bought an eReader from Sony if I really wanted one.


I got my wife the WIFI Kindle 3 for Christmas, and she's really enjoyed it... Thinking about it more, it is a far better reading experience than an iPad.

The Sony looked good, but a bit on the pricier end, and a bit slower than the Kindle.

Lots of software out there for converting ePub if required.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

Galaxy Tab review: a pocketable train wreck: Samsung Galaxy Tab Review: A Pocketable Train Wreck. It`s too small to be a tablet and too large to be nicely pocketable.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

pcronin said:


> Tell that to the million + Galaxy Tabs sold in the first month, not to mention all the Kindles and other dedicated ebook readers that max out about 7".
> 
> I do hope Steve flipflops just like he did on the "apple will never be in the cell phone market" thing. A galaxy Tab size iPad would be perfect for me, *especially* if it was voice capable (yes, I do want a "big iphone") since I use speaker or bluetooth for everything now.


Take the "million Galaxy Tabs sold in the first month" with a grain of salt. The iPad, which was supply constrained for the first few months, is currently selling about 2.5-3 Million units a month. Current forecasts (understanding that they are forecasts) is for 65 Million iPads to sell next year. The Galazy tab, without supply side constraints, sold a million units. It would be nice to find out how many of those are in users hands, as opposed to carrier/retailer warehouses.

Where are you going to put a 7" tablet device? You can''t put it in a pocket (of any clothes that I would bother wearing, I suppose it could fit in some of those super wide leg "gangsta jeans", or in the bib of coveralls, nut I don't wear either). You could put in a backpack or case of some sort, but then, why not just a full 10" device?

Kindle and the other eBook readers are OK for their main function, acting as book readers, and if you are content with a single function device, then you should buy one. If you need more functionality, for watching video, or web browsing, or reading full color magazines, then the eBook readers don't work, and the 7" Galaxy Tab isn't really that great, either (see the Gizmodo review of the Tab).

Kostas


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

K2ACP said:


> Galaxy Tab review: a pocketable train wreck: Samsung Galaxy Tab Review: A Pocketable Train Wreck. It`s too small to be a tablet and too large to be nicely pocketable.


Again we witness a great platform destroyed by the greed of the telcos. In the UK, the Tab has the full phone functions that any other Android device does. Also, the reviewer states 512mb ram, 2GB built in, and 16gb microSD. The specs on Samsung's website state that like the iPad, you can get it in 16/32GB versions. 



kkritsilas said:


> Take the "million Galaxy Tabs sold in the first month" with a grain of salt. The iPad, which was supply constrained for the first few months, is currently selling about 2.5-3 Million units a month. Current forecasts (understanding that they are forecasts) is for 65 Million iPads to sell next year. The Galazy tab, without supply side constraints, sold a million units. It would be nice to find out how many of those are in users hands, as opposed to carrier/retailer warehouses.


Same argument was used on the Wii(limited) vs PS3(near unlimited) supply vs sales numbers. It definatly would be nice to know users vs carrier/retailer stock, but "sales" *should* mean *sold*. A product normally isn't counted as sold unless a customer puts money on the table and takes it home. 


> Where are you going to put a 7" tablet device? You can''t put it in a pocket (of any clothes that I would bother wearing, I suppose it could fit in some of those super wide leg "gangsta jeans", or in the bib of coveralls, nut I don't wear either). You could put in a backpack or case of some sort, but then, why not just a full 10" device?


I wear cargo pants, not "gansta jeans". Easily fit a 7" tablet in there. I think your key words in that question are "clothes that *you* would bother wearing", as I daresay not everyone would follow your personal fashion tastes.


> Kindle and the other eBook readers are OK for their main function, acting as book readers, and if you are content with a single function device, then you should buy one. If you need more functionality, for watching video, or web browsing, or reading full color magazines, then the eBook readers don't work, and the 7" Galaxy Tab isn't really that great, either (see the Gizmodo review of the Tab).
> 
> Kostas


Can't go with just one source on a review. Especially when the review feels like a hit piece. But then it seems everyone has had a few sips of the Apple koolaid except for the so called Android zealots. How about Leo Laport's review? The TWiT Netcast Network with Leo Laporte

I've played with the demo at FutureShop, which is pretty well the extent of my experience with iPads, save for the few I've set up at work. It feels quite good. 
If the North American Tab would have had the voice call features enabled with out having to extensivly hack and possibly brick the device, I would have already sold something to get one to get me away from the wretched n97 and it's Symbian OS. Right now I'm saving up and waiting for the announcment in January to see if iPhone 5 is on the way, or if indeed a 7" iPad is coming (hopefully with voice, but I'm dreaming there).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I bought my girlfriend a iPad for xmas and I am returning it today. She likes it but she says it it is way to big and heavy to read a book with it and its too expensive to just play scrabble on it as she has become addicted to the game since xmas morning.

I have heard the argument that 7" is too small or too big, but you can not argue about the sales of the Kindle, it light and perfect size to fit in a women's purse and light enough to fit in a briefcase.

Also being a iPhone 4 owner since the 3G, I can tell you I am frustrated with the iOS on the iPad. Why is the AppStore interface so different apps are not broken down into the sub categories like they are on the iPhone. Why can I not delete a photo on the iPad?

The other pet peeve is against iOS developers and what Apple has allowed them to do. So lets take the simple game of Scrabble. I buy it on my iPhone she buys it on her iPad and yet we can not play against each other because they are different apps, she would have to buy the iphone version which looks like crap just so we can play against each other? Stupid. The other game I tried to use Game Center was Fruit Ninja, nope the same thing. That is frustrating and annoying.

And why not allow the iPhone and iPad to pair with each other via bluetooth and transfer photos and videos?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

If all you want is the eReader then the iPad is not for you (her).

If you aren't video editing or typing out manuscripts then it's better than any computer out there.

Everyone that I talk to regularly has access to FaceTime (via Mac or iOS device), so I will be upgrading my iPad if there is a front facing camera, since Christmas it's become the most used App and it no longer costs me money to talk to my mom or son or girlfriend when they call.

Ideally, I want to be able to forward my texts to it so I don't need my phone in my pocket when I'm reading/watching the news or updating our website or reading or just browsing the internet.

As for size:
I've been using my iPad for hours every single day (it replaced my MacBook), and having a 7" is such an absurd idea to me now. I could not imagine losing all that functionality just to make it a bit lighter. I do believe it's personal preference as well, but I think once you start using the 7", you'll get very frustrated and very annoyed. Especially if you go and use someone else's full sized one after-the-fact.


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

Joker Eh said:


> The other pet peeve is against iOS developers and what Apple has allowed them to do. So lets take the simple game of Scrabble. I buy it on my iPhone she buys it on her iPad and yet we can not play against each other because they are different apps, she would have to buy the iphone version which looks like crap just so we can play against each other?


I know to play multiplayer scrabble with the iPad and iPhones you can download the free scrabble tile rack app for the iPhone. The iPad scrabble is the board. To move tiles from your iPhone to iPad you just flick the tiles off the iPhone and they show up on the iPad scrabble board. 

Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

mjollymo said:


> I know to play multiplayer scrabble with the iPad and iPhones you can download the free scrabble tile rack app for the iPhone. The iPad scrabble is the board. To move tiles from your iPhone to iPad you just flick the tiles off the iPhone and they show up on the iPad scrabble board.
> 
> Pretty cool if you ask me.


Not to mention that you can play on Facebook-She on her iPad & you on your iPhone.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sold on the 7" form factor personally, as is many people it seems, so I'll get a playbook or a tab likely, it seems BB is getting it's stff together for apps, or it seems that way for developers anyway. 

After using a tab personally, I can't imagine anyone thinking it's too small. After handling the ipad before it, it seemed the right size and the ipad bulky. I wonder what will happen when more 7" devices are available, and consumers are actually able to handle both as opposed to be told by some blog they're too small...


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

groovetube said:


> I'm sold on the 7" form factor personally, as is many people it seems, so I'll get a playbook or a tab likely, it seems BB is getting it's stff together for apps, or it seems that way for developers anyway.
> 
> After using a tab personally, I can't imagine anyone thinking it's too small. After handling the ipad before it, it seemed the right size and the ipad bulky. I wonder what will happen when more 7" devices are available, and consumers are actually able to handle both as opposed to be told by some blog they're too small...


It's all subjective to your own personal preference. I have handled a galaxy tab, and didn't care for the size. I appreciate the larger iPad screen. I have my iPhone for a smaller screen. 

Some will agree, others will disagree. To each their own.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh I fully agree, though I find many apple fans scoff at the idea that anyone could possibly prefer the 7" size cause Steve jobs said so or something. Clearly lots of people like the iPads size, and it so far the tab too. Choice is good, it's too bad apple doesn't have the smaller size.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

For me, the issue is pocket-ability. A 7" iPad won't fit in my pocket any better than a 9" iPad. In either case, I'll need a separate bag or case, so I'd go with a 9" device. 

Here's interesting article on why Apple won't go with a 7" iPad. It all has to do with economies of scale. Here's Why Apple Shouldn't -- And Won't -- Make A 7" iPad


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Also being a iPhone 4 owner since the 3G, I can tell you I am frustrated with the iOS on the iPad. Why is the AppStore interface so different apps are not broken down into the sub categories like they are on the iPhone. Why can I not delete a photo on the iPad?


I never noticed the sub category thing. I don't tend to buy much on my iOS device though. I either do it based on a link from another program (e.g. AppAdvise) or buy on my computer. You can delete photos on the iPad, you can even delete multiple photos at once. 



> The other pet peeve is against iOS developers and what Apple has allowed them to do. So lets take the simple game of Scrabble. I buy it on my iPhone she buys it on her iPad and yet we can not play against each other because they are different apps, she would have to buy the iphone version which looks like crap just so we can play against each other? Stupid. The other game I tried to use Game Center was Fruit Ninja, nope the same thing. That is frustrating and annoying.


Others have pointed out that Scrabble actually works even better than what you are looking for. Fruit Ninja is a tough one. I was complaining about this to a friend today and he pointed out that it wouldn't be fair. The mechanics of play are a little different because of the screen size. 



> And why not allow the iPhone and iPad to pair with each other via bluetooth and transfer photos and videos?


That would be nice.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

digitddog said:


> For me, the issue is pocket-ability. A 7" iPad won't fit in my pocket any better than a 9" iPad. In either case, I'll need a separate bag or case, so I'd go with a 9" device.
> 
> Here's interesting article on why Apple won't go with a 7" iPad. It all has to do with economies of scale. Here's Why Apple Shouldn't -- And Won't -- Make A 7" iPad


economies of scale.

hmmm. Makes absolutely no difference to me when I choose a device whatsoever.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

digitddog said:


> Here's interesting article on why Apple won't go with a 7" iPad. It all has to do with economies of scale. Here's Why Apple Shouldn't -- And Won't -- Make A 7" iPad


Good article and makes perfect sense from a business perspective for Apple. It is in some ways a similar situation as to why Apple doesn't make a MP Mini tower...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> And why not allow the iPhone and iPad to pair with each other via bluetooth and transfer photos and videos?


they can with third party apps. Better over wifi though.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Atroz said:


> You can delete photos on the iPad, you can even delete multiple photos at once.


I don't know how because I tried multiple times, the delete button would never become enabled no matter what i did.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I don't know how because I tried multiple times, the delete button would never become enabled no matter what i did.


Touch one photo and then the trash. For multiple it is a little odd. You need to go in to the arrow icon that says to send pictures, but there you can multiselect for sending, but also to delete.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Atroz said:


> Touch one photo and then the trash. For multiple it is a little odd. You need to go in to the arrow icon that says to send pictures, but there you can multiselect for sending, but also to delete.


nope no trash icon is showing up.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> nope no trash icon is showing up.


I looked in to this. You can delete images that land in your saved photos folder only. I.e. Screen captures, saved emailed photos, photos loaded from the camera kit. 

If you have photos in the other album that were put there by iTunes, then it is up to iTunes to manage them. This is the same for other iTunes managed media such as videos. 

For photos this hasn't been a problem for me, but it is something that Apple should address. If I can delete Apps which are managed by iTunes, why can't I delete everything that is managed by iTunes?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Atroz said:


> I looked in to this. You can delete images that land in your saved photos folder only. I.e. Screen captures, saved emailed photos, photos loaded from the camera kit.
> 
> If you have photos in the other album that were put there by iTunes, then it is up to iTunes to manage them. This is the same for other iTunes managed media such as videos.
> 
> For photos this hasn't been a problem for me, but it is something that Apple should address. If I can delete Apps which are managed by iTunes, why can't I delete everything that is managed by iTunes?


Ah I see. They should fix the whole photo area. thanks


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Atroz said:


> I looked in to this. You can delete images that land in your saved photos folder only. I.e. Screen captures, saved emailed photos, photos loaded from the camera kit.
> 
> If you have photos in the other album that were put there by iTunes, then it is up to iTunes to manage them. This is the same for other iTunes managed media such as videos.
> 
> For photos this hasn't been a problem for me, but it is something that Apple should address. If I can delete Apps which are managed by iTunes, why can't I delete everything that is managed by iTunes?


I find the photo app flawless, wouldn't change anything about it. Mind you, I use it ALOT.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Elric said:


> I find the photo app flawless, wouldn't change anything about it. Mind you, I use it ALOT.


I am surprised, it could do so much more. Here is my short list.


Ability to create/edit/delete albums right on the phone
Ability to delete photos not taken on iPhone/iPad
Ability to transfer photo and videos between iPhone and iPad via bluetooth or wifi with out connecting to a computer or iTunes
Ability to move photos from one album to another.
Create tags on pictures
Have a video app like the iPad does, what gives with this one? If you take a video with your iPhone it goes into Camera Roll, if you create a video on mac, iTunes puts it into iPod app. ????


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I am surprised, it could do so much more. Here is my short list.


Ability to create/edit/delete albums right on the phone*<---there are Photo management Apps, the photo app is intended for storage not editing/managment*
Ability to delete photos not taken on iPhone/iPad*<---refer to previous post, hit trash can or "send to" button, then select multiple pics to delete... trashcan*
Ability to transfer photo and videos between iPhone and iPad via bluetooth or wifi with out connecting to a computer or iTunes*<---TONS of Apps available for that*
Ability to move photos from one album to another.*<---again, apps for managing, photo app for storing*
Create tags on pictures*<---again, see above*
Have a video app like the iPad does, what gives with this one? If you take a video with your iPhone it goes into Camera Roll, if you create a video on mac, iTunes puts it into iPod app. ???? *<--- not sure what to think about this one, that never occurred to me, I have always just went to camera roll for my vids, ipod app for movies/TV shows... I personally hope they don't change that...*

It looks like you just need a Photo Management App...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Like mentioned you cannot delete a photo that was added to iPhone/iPad via iTunes.
I don't want to buy what the Photo app should as a standard functionality. 
Just like I do not buy an alarm clock app, because the Clock app does all what it should.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Like mentioned you cannot delete a photo that was added to iPhone/iPad via iTunes.
> I don't want to buy what the Photo app should as a standard functionality.
> Just like I do not buy an alarm clock app, because the Clock app does all what it should.


That's like asking for MSN Messenger in the SMS app. It's not designed for that. It's designed as a photo storage (ie, photo frame etc.) and not as a photo management or even photo enhancement app, they expect you to use iPhoto for that. 

I understand that YOU want it to do more. But a lot of us want to keep it simple, so our moms can use it


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Elric said:


> That's like asking for MSN Messenger in the SMS app. It's not designed for that. It's designed as a photo storage (ie, photo frame etc.) and not as a photo management or even photo enhancement app, they expect you to use iPhoto for that.
> 
> I understand that YOU want it to do more. But a lot of us want to keep it simple, so our moms can use it


I wish companies would stop expecting customers to do things a special way. I want a company who truly understands it's customers and lives up to their expectations. 

There should be rudimentary photo management in the photos app. My photo roll is a mishmash of document captures and photos ranging from mundane (the scratch on my mountain bike) to important (family snaps) to artistic. What if I want to just run slides of a subset of the roll. Sitting on a plane for a short haul is a great opportunity to organize the roll but I don't have that option. I've looked at/purchased third party apps but still can't get a complete solution.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

The thing is too damn heavy... It's hard to hold in one hand and read. If they could get the weight down, decrease the bezel and have a front facing camera... then I might consider it. 

Until then... iPhone 3GS & souped up MBP

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

adam.sn said:


> If they could get the weight down, decrease the bezel and have a front facing camera... then I might consider it.


I'd agree with you on these. What's interesting to me, though, is that my expectations for the next-gen are so modest. Usually I want the next generation of any Apple product to include a jetpack, a media centre and a bag of chips.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

digitddog said:


> I'd agree with you on these. What's interesting to me, though, is that my expectations for the next-gen are so modest. Usually I want the next generation of any Apple product to include a jetpack, a media centre and a bag of chips.


And a bit heavier...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

After a very long wait from Amazon, My Kindle has finally shipped,
At first Amazon shipped the case separately and said that they wouldn't charge me for
shipping for the Kindle because it couldn't be shipped together with the case.

Now unfortunately they have charged me for shipping of the Kindle,
I have sent them a complaint about this and expect my shipping charge to be refunded.

The nerve



> Greetings from Amazon.com.
> 
> We thought you'd like to know that we shipped this portion of your gift separately to give you quicker service. You won't be charged any extra shipping fees, and the remainder of your gift will follow as soon as those items become available.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That was fast, Got a reply already.



> Hello,
> 
> I'm very sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, The Kindle came today,
Glad really glad, It was supposed to come on Dec. 31,
But, Better late than never, They didn't charge me shipping.

The other half is really really happy.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

dolawren said:


> Well, The Kindle came today,
> Glad really glad, It was supposed to come on Dec. 31,
> But, Better late than never, They didn't charge me shipping.
> 
> The other half is really really happy.


The other half is really happy that you're not driving her crazy anymore Dave.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Benito said:


> The other half is really happy that you're not driving her crazy anymore Dave.


Like they say, "momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy...."


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Benito said:


> The other half is really happy that you're not driving her crazy anymore Dave.


Oh, I'm driving her crazy waiting and grumbling about not getting my new iPhone 4 yet,
 But you are right, She's very happy.

She'll have something to read on the train to Montréal next weekend,
She's decided not to fly and to take the train to see relatives this time.

So I'm sure the Kindle will come in handy.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The big plus about the Kindle is that she discovered that she can use her Blackberry
ac adapter to charge it, Instead of using just the usb cable attached to her laptop.

So if you don't have an ac adapter from Kindle and you do have a Blackberry 9700,
Not to worry, They are interchangeable, Not something Amazon will tell you.

They'd rather you paid extra for their specially made ac adapter for the Kindle.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

dolawren said:


> The big plus about the Kindle is that she discovered that she can use her Blackberry
> ac adapter to charge it, Instead of using just the usb cable attached to her laptop.
> 
> So if you don't have an ac adapter from Kindle and you do have a Blackberry 9700,
> ...


so it uses the standard micro usb? that's a nice touch. as opposed to ipod/pad/phone's dock and samsung galaxy tab's not ipod dock... would be nice if iphone 5 were to switch or have an adapter for dock to micro usb. the EU phone laws might make that happen at least over there ...


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Been on the fence since they came out but decided not to get one.

I was really going for a the new Macbook Air but couldn't live with the 1200$ price tag.

Decided on getting a Gateway LT27 netbook at FS instead and ordered a few upgrades for it online.

230$ for netbook
110$ for OCZ Vertex 2 60GB SSD drive
30$ for 2GB ram
====
370$ 

Came with windows 7 starter but installed win 7 ult 32bit on the ssd drive ... had an install left on my retail copy of win 7.

It runs very fast with the ssd and I'm very happy


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah but you're running windows.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

groovetube said:


> yeah but you're running windows.


Yeah I know ... don't tell anyone 

I can how print to my network printers :clap:

No support for them with my mini ...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

yamawho said:


> Yeah I know ... don't tell anyone
> 
> I can how print to my network printers :clap:
> 
> No support for them with my mini ...


Mac Mini? My Mac Mini prints to Network drives almost as easy as iPhones or iPads do


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

yamawho said:


> Yeah I know ... don't tell anyone
> 
> I can how print to my network printers :clap:
> 
> No support for them with my mini ...


Must be a router problem,
I print fine using my dedicated print server "Airport Express" from my Mac Mini,
Wirelessly too mind you.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

yamawho said:


> Been on the fence since they came out but decided not to get one.
> 
> I was really going for a the new Macbook Air but couldn't live with the 1200$ price tag.
> 
> ...


Wasn't that long ago when the price tag for a Powerbook was closer to $5,000.
$1200. by todays standards is a bargain.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

dolawren said:


> Must be a router problem,
> I print fine using my dedicated print server "Airport Express" from my Mac Mini,
> Wirelessly too mind you.


It's not the router ... my printer is not supported by apple.
Actually it's a shared printer of a win xp system.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

yamawho said:


> It's not the router ... my printer is not supported by apple.
> Actually it's a shared printer of a win xp system.


What is the printer brand and series?

Edit:
In any case, The majority of all known printers are part of the Mac OS
Unless your printer is from some back water place in China,
I really doubt that your printer isn't supported by the Mac OS.

In any case have fun with your Windows computer.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

dolawren said:


> What is the printer brand and series?
> 
> Edit:
> In any case, The majority of all known printers are part of the Mac OS
> ...


It's a Canon Imageclass D 320 ...

For the Mini I managed to get my Minolta 2400W color laser working directly connected to it when I found a hack online using a linux driver. That is the only printer I have I could get working.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

yamawho said:


> It's a Canon Imageclass D 320 ...
> 
> For the Mini I managed to get my Minolta 2400W color laser working directly connected to it when I found a hack online using a linux driver. That is the only printer I have I could get working.


It's unusual for it to not be supported, Excuse my backwater comment.
Perhaps Canon, If prodded, Will come up with a solution.

I have and use an HP printer


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

HP has great support ... even in linux.

I had a Deskjet 940c that was shared on a win xp box. I could print from Ubuntu and OSX with no problems. However I got fed up of spending 80$ to replace the ink so it sits on a shelf ...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yamawho said:


> Been on the fence since they came out but decided not to get one.
> 
> I was really going for a the new Macbook Air but couldn't live with the 1200$ price tag.
> 
> ...


Where'd you get the drivers? I just bought the LT27 today, installed Windows 7 Ultimate, but there aren't any drivers on Gateway's website aside from the audio and the 3G and BT (which is doesn't have).

I'm about to try the LT25 drivers to see if they work.

Also, do you know if this one's warranty is voided if we upgrade the ram? There doesn't seem to be an access panel... either the bottom comes off with the 4 corner screws removed, or else the keyboard will have to come off. I dunno why these manufacturers make it so difficult to upgrade the memory, when the slot is empty, just begging for another stick.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Standby ... I'm looking for a few links for you.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Used the Gateway app installed on the netbook before taking it apart to create driver disk using an external dvd burner. When I installed win 7, I later went into the device mgr and updated the driver manually pointing to the folders on the dvd, called DRV btw.

You need to remove the keyboard, then take out 5 or 6 screws, then you can remove the bottom to have access to ram and hdd.

Go here for manual ...
Gateway Support Site Map

The trick is to use a razor or shipping knife, push down then up. The tabs lock out of the way. I was just pushing up at 1st and they were not staying unlocked.

This is the second time I do this on a netbook, the 1st time was on a Asus EEEPC 701 and the keyboard just popped up when released.

Eventhough I was finally able to get at it out, it was hungup on one corner and would not release completely. After forcing and bending the keyboard slightly, it came out. The underside is soft alum so it was easy to bend back.

Like I said ... not easy to do.

The cover has clips so it is more difficult to remove and assemble then shown in the manual.

BTW I didn't unplug the keyboard, I just used masking tape to hold it in place when I closed the screen and turned it over.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

kloan said:


> I'm about to try the LT25 drivers to see if they work.
> 
> Also, do you know if this one's warranty is voided if we upgrade thee a future ram? There doesn't seem to be an access panel... either the bottom comes off with the 4 corner screws removed, or else the keyboard will have to come off. I dunno why these manufacturers make it so difficult to upgrade the memory, when the slot is empty, just begging for another stick.


I believe the LT25 drivers would work ... LT27 might be a futureshop model but the same as the LT25. 

There is only one ram slot in this netbook, you need to replace with a 2GB stick ... see my PM.

Can't answer on the warranty ...

Good luck !


----------



## novavon (Jul 14, 2010)

adam.sn said:


> The thing is too damn heavy... It's hard to hold in one hand and read. If they could get the weight down, decrease the bezel and have a front facing camera... then I might consider it.
> 
> Until then... iPhone 3GS & souped up MBP
> 
> ...


Kind of agreed. It IS kind of heavy for me and I use it almost everyday... mostly as an iPod though haha.

It wasn't hard for me to hold in one hand. The bezel is actually quite useful because it prevents you from accidently touching something on the screen. However, I do agree with you. The bezel is WAY TOO BIG!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yamawho said:


> Used the Gateway app installed on the netbook before taking it apart to create driver disk using an external dvd burner. When I installed win 7, I later went into the device mgr and updated the driver manually pointing to the folders on the dvd, called DRV btw.
> 
> You need to remove the keyboard, then take out 5 or 6 screws, then you can remove the bottom to have access to ram and hdd.
> 
> ...


Ah, that was smart. I didn't know of that function.. would have been much better, maybe I could have transferred it to a usb drive instead of dvd.

Well, at least the LT25 drivers seemed to work ok.

Thanks for the additional info, I'll read it over tomorrow when I get back from school. 


yamawho said:


> I believe the LT25 drivers would work ... LT27 might be a futureshop model but the same as the LT25.
> 
> There is only one ram slot in this netbook, you need to replace with a 2GB stick ... see my PM.
> 
> ...


FS sells both models, they both seem to have the same specs. Only 1 slot? Guess that explains why they don't provide an easy way to upgrade.

Well, I'll probably still go ahead and do it. As long as it doesn't tear any serial number stickers, it's probably fine.

Again, thanks for the info... I'll check out the links tomorrow.


----------



## yamawho (Jan 10, 2010)

Glad to be of service 

BTW most if not all netbooks of this type have only 1 ram slot and can be upgraded to 2GB max.

We have two other netbooks in this household and both have doors to upgrade. Although I knew before hand that this one didn't, I would look for one which has doors for the hdd and ram at least for the next time ...


----------

